# Casio Oceanus



## gotham (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been wearing a Casio Oceanus on and off for the last few years, just by happened to get what I believe was the first ever model in UK. Totally love the design and build quality.

Now the problem is I cant find a worthy replacement. I would love either one of the newer radio synced Oceanus or a older chronograph with a leather strap. Other than ebay cant source one. ebay tends to be full of Jap and US sellers who I would rather avoid. Anyone have some for sale or know of a source?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have you had a look here?


----------



## gotham (Sep 26, 2007)

I have now, cant see any.

Kind of thing I am looking for, know of other brand models which are similar feel free to add:

http://watch-tanaka3.sub.jp/casio/OCW-M700TLJ-1AJF/001.jpg

http://www.mwatch.co.kr/s_analog/OC-504L-7A.htm

Totally want a Oceanus Manta but out my league:

http://japwatches.wordpress.com/2007/07/10...w-s1000bj-1ajf/

The only UK source I have found so far is: REMOVED - just read the rules.

Orderd the OC-504 then got a call yesterday it's out of stock


----------

